# Im looking for an Andalousian Spaniards classical composer of renaissance or medieval



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes southern Spain ,i dont know mutch about southern spain except it was under muslim rule , but there you go im looking for exotic blend of medieval and Andalousian medieval or thee uttermost greatest renaissance andalusian classical composer ?, and im aware of Andalousite a rare gemstone that is also called chiastolite when it's not crystalized.

:tiphat:

I probably have fragment here and there on various compilations?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

First thought was Jordi Savall










and while looking for that I came across this from Naxos


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I think you should explore Sephardi music, I have an attractive recording by Esther Lamandier. I expect there's a lot of stuff around on record.

In baroque, there is an outstanding Andalusian keyboard composer called Francisco Correa de Araujo.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Native from the very South of Spain but new to this stuff. Thank you.


----------

